# Burning method with A double door Schrader wood stove



## dlgary

We purchased a cabin with a Schrader wood stove.  We are having discussions about the proper techniques for burning.  In my past with our Lopi, we shut down (restrict) the top "flue" and restrict the airflow of the intake to heat up the stove and get a slow burn.  My family argues that the top flue (which is on the stove pipe as this is free standing) should NEVER be closed at all.  Any advise from other owners?
Also, the door is a little bent and may need some sealing of some sort.  If we straighten the door, do these typically have some type of seal? (double doors)


----------



## webbie

As I'm sure you understand, that is an ancient stove and will pollute quite a big when it is used on anything but a hit fire - these stoves had virtually no engineering as far as a clean burn.

Some general advice would be to burn the stove hot when new wood is placed into it - and to use less wood and more air. A stack damper (as you mention) can help to keep a longer fire after the wood has burned down to the ember stage, but using it earlier in the fire will likely cause the stove to smoke more and create more creosote and smoke.

If any when the budget allows, replacing it with a cleaner burning unit should be a priority. There are even some programs out west which give substantial rebates for retiring older generations of stoves.


----------



## oregonrider

My dbl door schrader has no gaskets on the doors. I normally set two large splits north/south about 6" apart and build my fire in between,  as those two splits char I place two more out board of the first two then move them toward each other. I run my damper knobs 4 turns out until my stack temp hits 800 degrees and stove top is 400 degrees the turn knobs in 3 turns. I don't have a stack damper. roben.


----------



## greythorn3

do your doors close tight, i got one and the doors dont latch good, i think somethings missing from inside the left door have any pics of yoru door?


----------



## BrotherBart

Probably should send him a PM which will notify him by email. He hasn't logged into this site since 2009.


----------

